# Fisch des Monats



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Hier stellt Schleie den nächsten Fisch vor: Die Schleie
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=april2003_schleie


----------

